

What was the first serious program you ever wrote? - sharemywin

I just read an article talking about how companies are looking for people that like to code and I got to thinking this would be a great interview question.
======
nstart
GUI based code generator for an office that was hand coding DAO's and services
for Java based projects. The model files were already generated automatically
based on the DB structure, so all you had to do was select the folder with the
models, select which models you want to generate the DAO and service for, and
click generate.

------
greenyoda
How do you define a 'serious program'?

